# Can you break a bone in your foot this easily?



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

x


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

it's probably best to get it checked out... I'm no doctor lol but there might be something they can do. 
I have heard that aswell, that when ya break ya toe or finger that there isn't really any treatment other than resting it.
Are the shoes the right size? Sometimes if they're a bit snug they can cause problems, especially if your toes are rubbing against them.
Hope you get it sorted


----------

